# Breeders in Texas



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Dose anyone know any good breeders in Texas? And how can you tell anything about a kennel. I've talked to a couple of breeders but I'm just not sure how to tell if they are the one. I am an ex -breeder of another animal and I know how some breeders to lead you astray. Any info would be great. (I read the page that was linked to me in my first post, great info!)


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

If I were in Texas I would look up Jessy and Rob of Meerhout. or Mellodee Middleton of Germelhaus. Both super nice people with alot of knowledge. 

http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com

http://www.germelhaus.com


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It depends on what your plans are for your dog. Do you want a performance dog? Show dog? Search and Rescue? Pet? Then we can make suggestions for good breeders.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

It would be just as a pet. Dose anyone know about Golden Breed??


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Golden Breed are American Show Line breeders. Other than that, I don't know anything about their dogs.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I've had several dogs from Rita Chapman and have been very happy with them. She breeds American showline dogs. I'm getting a puppy from another breeder this week, only because I wanted to try a working-line DDR puppy!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I've contacted the above breeder and I'm still waiting on Golden Breed to contact me back. Thank you for everyone's help. Wish me luck!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I met Jessy and Rob (Meerhout) this weekend. Super nice people! My TD is working a young female from one of their breedings. Definately worth looking into!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

too late to edit my above post. My TD is starting a young female from Meerhout, but his male Eiko is also a Meerhout dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about this lovely boy))
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1267654&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw him and would take him in a heart beat but the only only problem is Missy my aussie. She dosn't not like bigger dogs and he looks like the same size as her. So far it seams that she is only okay with a bigger dog if she has known it from a small puppy so I'm hoping to get an 8 to 10 week old.......


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not sure where you located vs this boy, but 
maybe if you were close by you could try a 'meeting',,(certainly not trying to push you here, just offering a suggestion) 

I have aussies to, entertaining dogs for sure..THey keep my gsd' in line )))


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

If going by the user name then we are in the same area, I am outside of Houston. My biggest issue is that Missy has been attacked by a GSD and a Dalmation in the past. We were on a walk (Missy was on leash) and they came from behind us and attacked me and her. Since then any dog the same size as her or bigger she gets kind of aggressive around them. Next door got a lab puppy a few days after that attack and she was okay with him, and is still okay with him now that he is full grown.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aww poor thing,,my aussie has a "bite me" stamped on her forehead, she wouldn't hurt a fly, but sometimes seems to attract dogs that aren't so nice! 

I'm glad she has a buddy next door, and good luck in your search


----------

